

Full interview of Andrew Mason on 60 minutes [video] - staunch
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7395218n

======
staunch
A little related video:
[http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504803_162-57359438-10391709/gro...](http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504803_162-57359438-10391709/groupon-
the-next-amazon-or-another-myspace/)

